# We're Upgrading!



## elfiii (May 31, 2018)

Please see the maintenance notice at the top of the page. The board will be down this weekend and hopefully back up by no later than Monday am.

The good news is we are finally stepping into the 21st century and will be switching to Xenforo as our platform.

Stay tuned and watch for the notification about when we are actually going to make the switch.


----------

